# Which stores should I visit??



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,
I will be in Toronto and would like know which stores would be good to see. I'm interested in plants, bettas and rare livebearers. As time is limited, I thought I'd ask GTAaquaria. Also looks like it will be on a Tuesday too. Please let me know!!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mengarie would be a good place also called "harold's"


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Mengarie would be a good place also called "harold's"


Menagerie will be a good choice.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+2 for Menagerie (aka Harold's place).


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, that's a definite stop!! Now how's about a store with fancy(dragon pks mainly) or wild bettas?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Dangit...
went to "harolds" yesterday 5 minutes after it closed...

that place might have more selection but for price I'd go to Frank's Aquarium on highway 7 and kennedy...
I just bought 3 pounds of fine white sand and 1 pack of Hikura Algea wafers for $5.25..

I remember when I first bought from another store and paid $5 for just 1 pound of sand...He has over 100 beautiful bettas and will be bringing in show bettas over $100 a pair starting next week...
Ask him for a 30% discount...but this sale end's this month..so I'm going go back and stock up on everything..


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the name "Harolds Place" lol. Nice.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

BeerBaron said:


> Loving the name "Harolds Place" lol. Nice.


nah...

Garen's Place....

if it wasn't for him 31 years ago and still to this day, there wouldn't have been a Menagerie. His hard work and sweat putting that place together are the soul of the place. I've just been happy to have put an effort out for him the past 11 years.

There have been some awesome fish people go through that mish/mash of Victorian buildings. Working in the heart of Toronto has been a pleasure. We get the best customers!


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

h_s said:


> nah...
> 
> Garen's Place....
> 
> ...


+1 
Couldn't have been said better.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Eh... could have used a bit more customer butt kissing. 
hehehe jk jk jk. You guys are awesome


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

h_s said:


> nah...
> 
> Garen's Place....
> 
> ...


Take the compliment man 

Garen is a wonderful human being but you make the aquarium stuff happen.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

So I made it to 2 Big Al's(missisauga and oakville, I believe), Dragon Aquarium, Menagerie, Franks, Wongs, North American Fish Breeders and another couple of stores too. Came back with way too many bettas and plants(like that's a bad thing,lol) You folks have some excellent stores and I thoroughly enjoyed my visit!!! Thanks for all your assistance in helping me choose where to go!!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed the trip.

It's almost too bad you didn't make the trip now I hear Frank's got a big shipment of dragon betta's lol

Encore???


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, this is too late, but just to add to the thread... +1 to Menagerie. Probably the best LFS in the city.

Next time around, if you are near scarboro, if you love African Cichlids, you MUST visit Mike at Finatics. Mike is about to get into south americans in a big way, especially Apistogramma. I can't wait for that to happen.


W


----------

